# VST Zip Drive Conflict



## MrFang (Aug 15, 2006)

I own a Powerbook G3 "Wallstreet".  Just recently, I have been preparing to install OSX on it, so I needed to update its operating system from 9.1 to 9.2.2.  Before installing these updates, my VST Zip 100 drive for the powerbook's expansion bay worked perfectly.  Now, it is no longer hot-swappable and only works when I boot up the computer with the drive already in.  Whenever I insert the drive and the computer is already on, the computer does not respond to anything until the drive is taken out.  Any ideas on how to fix this?  The problem did not appear until I updated to OS 9.2.2.

My specs, if they're helpful:

292 MHz G3
60 GB HD
384 MB Ram
OS 9.2.2


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2006)

The restore may not have installed all the Iomega drivers for the zip. 

Go here to download and install the drivers: 
https://iomega-na-en.custhelp.com/c...HZsMj0xNiZwX2NhdF9sdmwxPTc1JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=


----------

